# Coupons strategies



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

What are you strategies? 

Seems like everytime I go into Kroger, I take a few coupons with me and I end up not knowing how to read the receipt, or they have charged me more on something else that was supposed to be on sale. From my understanding, Kroger is supposed to give you the item FREE if they put something on sale and it rings up different at the register. I found this info on Krogers website. Although my local Kroger service desk high school kids make it a big issue if I return something that was mispriced, I have not yet tried the "hey, krogers policies state I get this free now". 

Also, Krogers "load your kroger card" does not work, at least with my store it doesn't. I "loaded" the online coupons to my card and it said to wait 24 hours, which I waited 2 days instead, went in, bought a can of that wolf chili marked at $1.25. the loaded coupon was supposed to take .25 cents off. It never did. I was charged the full amount. I even only bought 1 can so I could read their crappy receipt correctly. My local Kroger also does not double coupons if they are over 50 cents.


----------



## Evacdad (Feb 27, 2012)

The same goes in my town. I think the kids that are running the place don't know the rules correctly, although they get a hard time if they don't so its not really their fault in a sense. 

My local exotic restaurants do not honor their coupons. I will buy a card that they call a school card for about $25 dollars per year and it gives you stuff like free drinks and whatnot from the advertisers that run their ads on this card, but when I go in and show them my card, its still placed on my bill like I will forget at the register. I will show them again and they will say something to the extent that this is only good for a party of 4 or some kind of crap. I chose not to eat there and I called the company that made the card and complained to them. Who knows if it helps, but it would make a dent.


----------



## Mr7Sega0 (May 22, 2012)

We do the "extreme couponing" periodically, or should I say when time permits which isn't often considering two working parents with 5 kids, baseball, soccer, cubscouts, karate, camp, school, homework, etc....
Couponmom.com is a great resource. You pick your location and store and the site will tell you where to find the coupons and match them with sale items at the store you selected. You can select items that you want and print a shopping list based on your selections. ACME in our are doubles coupons up to $.99, sometimes we have $.50 coupons for items that are 10 for 10 and end up getting them for free. Pasta, sauce and soup are very good for that. Check the store's coupon policy and verify it with a manager before you go in. Make sure to get their name and schedule so you can shop when that manager is on duty. Call them out on it if the sale rings differently than the store's coupon policy. We've gotten all kinds of stuff free, pasta, sauce, soup, toothpaste, toothbrushes, bar soap, cereal and lots of other goodies. If it's not shelf stable you can save your food budget for items that are. 
Pasta and cereal seem to keep exceptionally well when vacuum sealed with one of those home use sealing devices. You can buy one with the money you saved couponing  Ours cost about $125 from Target and works REALLY well. We also make our own pasta and that stores well too in vac sealed bags.
Hope that was informative!
ACME/Albertson's and Shoprite in my area will double coupons automatically


----------

